

AV SQUID: Enjoy YouTube Simply Like Using iTunes - citizenkeys
http://avsquid.com/

======
pedalpete
I don't really see how this is anything like using YouTube like iTunes. But
before I even looked, I wondered, would I even want to use YouTube like I use
iTunes?

what is the benefit of this as a user? I don't have that clear. Initially.

Your description doesn't "youtube the fun easy way..." and all the other text
on your site doesn't tell me anything about it or why I would use it.

It took me a bit looking around (which most users won't give you) to figure
out that you're using youtube as a music player. Oh!!! Why didn't you say so?
Don't say "like using iTunes", tell me, "Use YouTube to find and play music!"
(like itunes if you like), but you have to explain that to the user. Remember,
iTunes isn't just music anymore, it's apps, movies, tv, etc.

Not meaning to be harsh, but your interface is horrible. Sure, I can play
without typing, but it isn't just not nice. Go copy a design from somewhere
else and use that. Copy iTunes if you like it (I think it's horrible), Zune is
a much better UI, and most people won't recognize it because they don't use
it, or do something like spotify.

At least you've launched something (which is better than many people), but
you've just got started, still lots of work to do.

~~~
citizenkeys
The benefits are nothing to download, no searching, and less typing. I will be
the first to admit the design really sucks. But the core functionality needs
to be complete before we start decorating. The design and user interface are
the next big challenges I'm about to focus on.

~~~
pedalpete
I still don't think you've nailed it. 'nothing to download'? I don't ever have
to download to watch a video on youtube. Grooveshark let's me listen without
downloading or signing up. No search is great if the user can find what
they're looking for, but I don't feel like you've nailed that yet.

I'll have to disagree with you on design. Core functionality isn't functional
if people don't use it. Design is not decoration. Think UX not UI. It is
hugely important to the success of your start-up. I know. I created a site
that people raved about the design and was growing nicely. I redesigned it to
add some 'functionality' I thought people would appreciate, and people hated
the new design and that growth came to a halt.

Good luck with the UX, my suggestion is still to stick to something people are
familiar with, don't go re-inventing the wheel.

------
citizenkeys
This is my start-up I've been working on for about a year and a half. Feel
free to leave feedback/suggestions in the comments. Yes, after about a year
and a half, it sure would be nice to get a friggin' angel round.

